# Specialty Field Trial - NEXT WEEK 10/27 - 10/29



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Duplicate post deleted due to duplicate threads being merged into one thread.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Bit out of my reach, but boy would I love to see that !


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

I will be heading south Monday. Looking forward to our last trial of the year.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

CAUTION
Participation in field trials can be highly addictive.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*FTGoldens*, your duplicate threads were merged into one thread so all the replies would be in the same thread.


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

You can follow on the Facebook page; 2020 Golden Retriever Speciality Field Trial


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you!!! I wish I lived just a little closer. Sad it's not at Cooper Black, maybe next time. Best wishes for all competitors.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *FTGoldens*, your duplicate threads were merged into one thread so all the replies would be in the same thread.


Okay, thanks.
I thought it may be an issue, but my intent was to present the information to both audiences ... i.e., (i) not currently field-oriented and (ii) field-addicted.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

FTGoldens said:


> Okay, thanks.
> I thought it may be an issue, but my intent was to present the information to both audiences ... i.e., (i) not currently field-oriented and (ii) field-addicted.


If you would like for the thread to be in the "Events" section it can be moved. 
Let me know.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> If you would like for the thread to be in the "Events" section it can be moved.
> Let me know.


I think it's fine!
Thanks for all you do for the GRF!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

nolefan said:


> Thank you!!! I wish I lived just a little closer. Sad it's not at Cooper Black, maybe next time. Best wishes for all competitors.


I, too, hope it's held at Cooper Black again. I had a great time there and the grounds are very nice.


----------

